# DNP UK - Experienced user



## Danieljjohnsonn (Sep 28, 2022)

Hello, only joined this week and starting off with DNP I know i’l catch some flack, but i’ve used before, and pretty much used most things other than certain peptides. Bloods everything all checked. 
I’m looking for a new DNP source in the UK. 
Seems to of become impossible to find, it’s for a short harsh cut. I’d appreciate any help with sources/ not abuse on the post.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 28, 2022)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 28, 2022)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Sep 28, 2022)

See no abuse , now you run along and have a wonderful day.


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 28, 2022)

Danieljjohnsonn said:


> Hello, only joined this week and starting off with DNP I know i’l catch some flack, but i’ve used before, and pretty much used most things other than certain peptides. Bloods everything all checked.
> I’m looking for a new DNP source in the UK.
> Seems to of become impossible to find, it’s for a short harsh cut. I’d appreciate any help with sources/ not abuse on the post.


PM @CJ or @Send0 for a source. They’ll hook you up.


----------



## CJ (Sep 28, 2022)

Danieljjohnsonn said:


> Hello, only joined this week and starting off with DNP I know i’l catch some flack, but i’ve used before, and pretty much used most things other than certain peptides. Bloods everything all checked.
> I’m looking for a new DNP source in the UK.
> Seems to of become impossible to find, it’s for a short harsh cut. I’d appreciate any help with sources/ not abuse on the post.


We're not a source board, so don't ask for one again. I understand the frustration, but we can't help you.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 28, 2022)

CJ said:


> We're not a source board, so don't ask for one again. I understand the frustration, but we can't help you.



Where do I buy drugs?


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 28, 2022)

CJ said:


> We're not a source board, so don't ask for one again. I understand the frustration, but we can't help you.



Sorry. Where do YOU buy your drugs ?


----------



## CJ (Sep 28, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Where do I buy drugs?


CVS


----------



## CJ (Sep 28, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Sorry. Where do YOU buy your drugs ?


Walgreens


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 28, 2022)

Danieljjohnsonn said:


> Hello, only joined this week and starting off with DNP I know i’l catch some flack, but i’ve used before, and pretty much used most things other than certain peptides. Bloods everything all checked.
> I’m looking for a new DNP source in the UK.
> Seems to of become impossible to find, it’s for a short harsh cut. I’d appreciate any help with sources/ not abuse on the post.


I'd appreciate it if you weren't a soft cunt but guess what, you are so go fuck yourself.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 29, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Where do I buy drugs?



i buy mine from the mods that pretend they don't sell them. i figured it out by reading nearly every one of their posts. There's hidden clues in each one and anyone can find them if they stay up for 96 hours on meth.


----------



## Danieljjohnsonn (Sep 29, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I'd appreciate it if you weren't a soft cunt but guess what, you are so go fuck yourself.


Sorry big man, getting angry over a post from someone across the world. You’re one of the people that give steroids a bad name. Just some mouthy cunt taking too much gear and some everyday person will blame the gear, but you’re just a cunt🤙


----------



## TODAY (Sep 29, 2022)

Danieljjohnsonn said:


> Sorry big man, getting angry over a post from someone across the world. You’re one of the people that give steroids a bad name. Just some mouthy cunt taking too much gear and some everyday person will blame the gear, but you’re just a cunt🤙


Y'know

You're right.

Seems to me as though you're just an honest guy looking for a little boost.

So I'mma help you out.

There is a user here named @The Phoenix  who deals in certain items exclusively via PM. He's been doing this for quite some time and is still active, so you can be sure that he's a legit, upstanding businessman who has received tacit approval from management.

Shoot him a PM and see where it goes.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 29, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Y'know
> 
> You're right.
> 
> ...


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 29, 2022)

Danieljjohnsonn said:


> Sorry big man, getting angry over a post from someone across the world. You’re one of the people that give steroids a bad name. Just some mouthy cunt taking too much gear and some everyday person will blame the gear, but you’re just a cunt🤙


Not angry at all bro, just pointing out that you are a dumb soft cunt. It is what it is.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 29, 2022)

Danieljjohnsonn said:


> Sorry big man, getting angry over a post from someone across the world. You’re one of the people that give steroids a bad name. Just some mouthy cunt taking too much gear and some everyday person will blame the gear, but you’re just a cunt🤙



You walked into a group of strangers and asked them for someone to buy drugs from.

It's a horrible look for a member. New or not and instead of being tactful and just telling you this isn't the place for that you got a customized reply from someone with little patience.

i'm calling this one a wash.


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 1, 2022)

It ain’t that hard to find DNP man. - no I won’t tell you where


----------



## Thegeorges123 (Oct 7, 2022)

I have a source and at very good price.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 7, 2022)

Thegeorges123 said:


> I have a source and at very good price.



Solid first post.

Guess you dont like to read rules eh?

This is not a source board.
Get out of here with your DNP shilling


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Oct 28, 2022)

Genotec labs does it might. Don't ask me for a source might.


----------



## lithuanian (Nov 6, 2022)

Hi, can someone dm me, i need some info about Dnp 😉


----------



## pumper2023 (Monday at 4:05 PM)

lithuanian said:


> Hi, can someone dm me, i need some info about Dnp 😉


me too please a pm


----------



## pumper2023 (Yesterday at 4:12 PM)

have aviable a source of dnp at this time at UK?


----------



## Robdjents (Yesterday at 4:29 PM)

pumper2023 said:


> have aviable a source of dnp at this time at UK?


Jesus 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------

